# Wabi Kusa Bowl



## GotCrabs (9 Oct 2015)

Aquarium: CC Interiors Bowl (21l)
Light: Ista 60cm White LED (180 Bulbs)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia Soil
Flora: Glossostigma elatinoides (1 Pot), Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' (5 Stems), Anubias frazeri (1)
Aquascaping Tools: Paint Brush, Curved Scissor, Planting Tweezer
Notes: Dry Start Method (DSM), 10 Hour Photo Period, Misted Once Daily

Planted On: 7th October 2015

Well, I decided to venture down the Wabi Kusa Bowl path and here is the end result, be kind, this is new to me so I'm learning.

Apologies for the poor photo also, but you get the idea.


----------



## GotCrabs (9 Oct 2015)

,,,,,,


----------



## Hyoscine (9 Oct 2015)

Very nice! Looks super promising...

(PS - Institutionalized is an _excellent_ song)


----------



## GotCrabs (9 Oct 2015)

Cheers Hyo, I'm actually quite happy with it, this is a first for me so am pleased with the result so far, have slightly peeled back the cling wrap a little to let a little air in, I'll keep it like that for a couple weeks or so and then remove the wrap all together, mist once or twice a week, should be fine, also started another bowl this morning, half Glosso, half HC with a Crypt in the centre, HC and Crypt aren't looking too flash after arriving in the mail this morning so will see how they fair over the next few weeks or so.

"I'm not crazy!"


----------



## rebel (9 Oct 2015)

Looking good. That Anubis, was it grown emersed prior? Looks to be in great condition!


----------



## GotCrabs (9 Oct 2015)

rebel said:


> Looking good. That Anubis, was it grown emersed prior? Looks to be in great condition!



Not sure mate, only received it in the mail this morning.


----------



## zozo (9 Oct 2015)

Looks great!  Love to see how it develops. make sure you''ll keep it well covered and humid.. Anubias is very sensitive to that. I've tried an nana emersed 1 inch above the waterline in an open top tank, didn't last 2 weeks, just wasn't enough. Now i have 2 of them semi emersed only a few leaves sticking out. and already see a slight coloration on the edge of a leave sticking out.. Till now it holds on.. No idea how long it takes for an anubias to take less humidity.


----------



## KarthikC (10 Oct 2015)

Looks very neat.  keep the updates coming. 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Oct 2015)

Hi I cannot see the photo ???


----------

